# Tooth decay for 19 months old baby



## kanmanik

Hi Friends, My baby is 19 months old. He has teeth decay in his front teeth. He used to have a milk while sleeping. I know that ,this is very big mistake. I have gone to dentist, She suggested me to go for treatment. Am scared now is, how 19 months baby can cooperate for treatment. She told, they will put injection so that he will be in drowsy state for 1 hour. Am worried now. Should I go for treatment? or can we do any other thing to avoid this decay. Please suggest me.


----------



## blessedwithboys

kanmanik said:


> Hi Friends, My baby is 19 months old. He has teeth decay in his front teeth. He used to have a milk while sleeping. I know that ,this is very big mistake. I have gone to dentist, She suggested me to go for treatment. Am scared now is, how 19 months baby can cooperate for treatment. She told, they will put injection so that he will be in drowsy state for 1 hour. Am worried now. Should I go for treatment? or can we do any other thing to avoid this decay. Please suggest me.


Yes, baby bottle caries needs to be treated. Make sure you take the baby to a hospital and use a pediatric anesthetist. No in-office sedation for a baby that young. Caries (cavities/decay) is a very serious disease and baby teeth serve a very important purpose and need to be treated. Do your research to find professionals you trust, but don't delay in allowing treatment to be done. Best wishes!


----------

